# rrawhide's new door



## rrawhide (Aug 20, 2009)

I helped my son, Ryan, replace a front door for one of his clients. The door he put in was a 6 raised panel door and they wanted it painted red. So we did it. The door that we took out the lady just said throw away. 










I definately took it!!!


ANYWAY the old door is beautiful 36" solid oak from the 60's. It weighs over 200# and wow so thought you might like to take a look at it:


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 20, 2009)

Here is another photo - for some reason could not add to the prior post anyway the hardware is solid brass and works and has a key. The hinges are also solid brass and are 1/4" thick.








The decoration (gingerbread) is quite deep and it is on both sides.








I will put this door between my tasting are and my cool room. It has a 38" framed opening right now so this will fit just right.


When I get it hung I post more pictures.


This is a score!!!!


rrawhide


----------



## tdeyette (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats a very nice door! 


Good score indeed!


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 20, 2009)

rrawhide, what a great find!!!


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice, is that tape on one panel that will come right off? The door is Gorgeous either way and I surely would have brought it home also.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 20, 2009)

Now that will make a classy entrance to a wine room


----------



## grapeman (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, the shipping address for that door is:
Appleman
My Street
My Town, USA


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanx Rich 


I just knew that you would like it!


Wonder what Al will say?


rrawhide


----------



## AlFulchino (Aug 26, 2009)

well good thing you alerted me to this...i missed it ( actually i miss a lot just ask Waldo  )

wow that is a great find....i tell you what, there is so much good stuff thrown away...great find, lots of character on that door...salud!.....i grabbed three doors last yr off of craigslist myself for the greenhouses...one was a wonderful glass slider...all for free...


----------



## rrawhide (Aug 30, 2009)

You are right Al - am looking for a apple/grape/fruit press on Craigslist now - somewhere there will be one for me.


rrawhide


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 26, 2009)




----------



## rrawhide (Oct 26, 2009)

Well, got the door installed and trimmed out. Looks pretty good - had a space at the top of the door and decided to staple in screen material for ventilation between rooms. Just have to stain the wood tomarrow. Adds a lot to the tasting room area. Just wanted to share.

rrawhide


----------



## grapeman (Oct 27, 2009)

The door turned out great. It must be a short door or the old opening was a tall one.


----------



## admiral (Oct 27, 2009)

Great find, rrawhide! And nice installation. Enjoy!


----------



## AlFulchino (Oct 27, 2009)

nice job....i like the finish...now get to work filling those empty carboys on that shelf!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey *Appleman*

This was a 8' piece of paneling that I took out to make a door between the rooms. The door is the regular 6'8" but looks short because of that. 

*Al*, I already have 14 carboys full and bulk aging and 16 more empty and 2 loaned out. I have almost no more room for bottles at this time. And next years comin!!! Now what - AND we are going to take over a 3/4 acre vineyard for at least a year. This should produce about 3-5 tons if the critters can be kept under control. 

Oh, yeah - I also have 59 gallons of the Armonizzare Italiano (15 red italian varieties blend) that is in a blue barrel. This has 1.5#'s of french oak hanging in it. Then in January, it will go into a neutral oak barrel for the rest of the year. But, only a 1/4th of the barrel is mine.






SO, HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

gotta start working on those sports cards this winter - need the room so they gotta go!!!


rrawhide


----------



## admiral (Oct 27, 2009)

rrawhide, you are busy!!!! When do you bottle?


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 27, 2009)

I spy:

a wine opener and a good wine making book that I also have
(Rogar opener) and (The Way to Make Wine).

Excellent taste!


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 27, 2009)

good eye Mike

thanx for noticing - the book is a gem and i would recommend it to all. easy to read and to follow.


rrawhide


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice job on the door. It looks great, I also like the chairs with the grapes. Never saw those before.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 29, 2009)

Looks great buddy


----------

